# UTV for sure



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

just did a few hours of research, going with the UTV over atv. Diesel of course, are the only front runners Kubota and Bobcat and going with a Boss v, pretty wicked

anyone pick one up lately, share a price thanks


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

glad you pick hope you know the UTV only made for larger walks I started out with UTV and went to a ATV it can get in tighter places Works for my sidewalk crew I have few 6' walks the UTV work good during off hrs but during the day if there cars park there The UTV wasnt able go down the walks unlike the ATV with smaller blade now I building a rear blade with down pressure for atv to help scape walks cleaner 
That what works for me and my walks Your walks might be different


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

How wide are the majority of the sidewalks? You need to spend some time before you spend money on what you want. Do some research on the difference between the two.


----------

